# Post Pics of Your Lifted Dodge w/Plow



## BLkDOuT (Jan 1, 2009)

Well im wanting to lift my truck allitle but wanted to get a idea of how it will sit with a plow and i dont want to do any modification to the mounting bracket. i was thinking of doing a leveling kit with 35's or bigger or a 4" lift, So if anyone is running a lifted dodge with a plow please post pics. And mine is a 2008 Ram 2500 too.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i wish i woulda gotton a pic now..but i just did a plow on a '04 cummins 2500 with a leveling kit on stock wheels/tires and it was a PITA the mounts did not mount up right to get the correct height on the plow... made it a pain in the ass to get the plow hooked up/unhooked the owner knew this and still went ahead with it.

so i'd be alittle cautious when going this route.


----------



## BLkDOuT (Jan 1, 2009)

Do you know if anyone makes a custom mount so if you lift your truck you can lower and higher the plow on the mount. I remember seeing a member on here with a plow that did that. I believe it was a black ram that did a 4" lift. I have a Western Steel Pro Plow 8 1/2' Brand new. Prob 2 weeks old.


----------



## onebadplowtruck (Nov 3, 2008)

What kinda plow will you have to lower?? Boss's easy to lower!!


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

You could do something like this...better than trying to mess with the truckside mount.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=66388&highlight=evilbay


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Jt13speed;708961 said:


> You could do something like this...better than trying to mess with the truckside mount.
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=66388&highlight=evilbay


I've seen the older trucks that had the Fisher speedcast plows where the A frame had been modified like the one in the link, use to often see the 73-87 GM trucks with 4" lifts on them that also were plow trucks. I knew one guy that had his a frame modified and it held up as good as stock.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

Blizzards sit pretty low mount wise, cause I have a 2" Lift on my Dakota and its perfect, anything more and it would be an issue. For a Blizzard, even with the 2" Lift, the mount would actually scarpe steep driveways, so they do sit lower.


----------



## wildbl1500 (Jan 7, 2006)

FYI: When I got new tires for my 2500, I couldn't find anything bigger than stock (265/70) with an E load rating (using the stock 17s, anyway)...
If you want to go with a lift and bigger tires, look into all your parts before purchasing. JMO...


----------



## robwz (Dec 10, 2007)

Just a crappy phone cam pic, but heres my 2006, I have a 2 1/2" Skyjacker strut kit on the front. No real issues.


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

Here is mine, however the 35's come off in the winter and get replaced with 285's on stock rims. I run about an inch above what Boss recommends, but it still works well.


----------



## BLkDOuT (Jan 1, 2009)

^^^ Is that just a leveling kit with 35's?


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

here my lil lead sled plow rig..

or look here for more pics http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=71509


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

oo and for the record those are 37s its riding on.. and yes i plow with them on.. tires have a heavy sidewall.. throw a skid of salt in the bed and no problems with traction..

payton


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

Yep, just a 2" Rancho Leveling Kit.


----------



## hotshotgoal30 (Dec 29, 2008)

i have a 2004 ram 1500 with a leveling kit and 35's on stock 20's im wondering how it ould be plowing and if there would be any probs with hooking the plow up?


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

Mine works fine


----------



## bader (Dec 28, 2008)

how would you lower the boss mount if you had to?


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

make lowering brakcets for the truck side mount. not that hard really


----------



## bader (Dec 28, 2008)

just by lengthening the plate that the pushbar bolts to and drilling some more holes?


----------



## onebadplowtruck (Nov 3, 2008)

yup you got it BADER. sometimes with trucks with 6inches or more of lift we are able to make a plate the can be bolted directly inbetween the push beam and the side plates. effectivly bolting the new plate to the inside of the side plates up top and bolting the push beam down where it needs to be. with holes all up and down the custom plate we are able to adjust the push beam to whatever tires or lift the truck ever has


----------



## NDSCAR85 (Feb 23, 2009)

On that 2006 black dodge is that a sport duty poly??? how do you like it.... does it pile snow well...


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm just finishing up a Pro Comp 3" lift on my '05 Dodge 2500 QC LB... I'll try to grt some pics in the next couple days... I run an 8' Northman and don't foresee any problems...

I used to run 315/70/17's on stock wheels without the lift, so I'm wondering if I can get away w/ a 36" or 37" as long as I run stock wheels...

If not, I plan to replace my 285's w/ 315's or 35's


----------



## bader (Dec 28, 2008)

ive seen skinnier 37's on and 08 with no lift.


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

payton;720371 said:


> here my lil lead sled plow rig..
> 
> or look here for more pics http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=71509


That is sweet!

Here is mine, longer coils in the front and 35's.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Very nice Pitrack. I'd die for that truck!


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

Pitrack.........do you have any problems with your V sitting level. I am looking at a V but was told it will not sit level if that pushbeam is over 16 inches. I am currently at 16.5 inches


----------



## Whitewheelin (Oct 12, 2008)

i dont own a dodge but i have a super duty lifted and the middle of the V wanted to push into the ground. so i got some brackets made up and i lowered the cross memeber the plow attaches to and it works perfect now. if u wanna see some pics i have them posted. click on this link

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=693272#post693272


----------



## Turf Care (Dec 7, 2006)

one bad plow---do you have any pics of your bracket drops? I have an 06 2500 with a 5" and a hiniker. Made a drop between frame mount and forks...I think it will hold up.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

CC -- How much total lift is there on the box of the truck. I am considering getting a Mega cab with the same set up as yours. Wondering if I can still pull a 5th wheel trailer in the summer. If I have to add a mild lift to the trailer it would be ok but dont want it too high!!!


----------



## Turf Care (Dec 7, 2006)

*lift height*

If you are asking about my dodge, I went with the 3" blocks in the back. No problems with goosenecks, etc.. The bedsides do get a little close if you go through a ditch, but just be careful. My real concern is the plow drop bracket holding up...a lot of force on it. Have had a front driveline issue, but Rough Country says they have never had any issues with only 5" lifts? So went with tranny drop bracket and will pull front driveline next spring to swap with another to see if that is the problem.


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Peyton looks great buddy! (this is Eric! BigBlue12V)

I wish I could find the pics of my little 96 Ram 2500 on 39.5" Iroks (talk about one awesome snow tire, wowweee i love them things) towering over the Snoway 7.5 with my custom mounted Pro-Wings, or with my custom built SnoWay wings (2' each, made from extra moldboard, total width 11' 6" worked awesome)
I didn't have a truck mount for it anyway just the "nose-cone", grabbed some Meyer push arms for the truck from a buddy and made the rest, built it to the right height and rocked on, worked great except I bent the truck mount (which was plenty beefy but i used truck like a dozer every storm) then i finally obliverated the plow mount on the last storm of that year. I was cussing the fact that the SnoWay wasn't wide enough to cover my tire tracks (had already ripped the big wings off and hadn't fixed em, and the rubber flaps on the Pro-wings just folded under) and the big tires rode up on the unplowed snow, lifting the plow and required me to make multiple passes to get it clean, I was so pissed off after doing a 5 acre lot that way taking 3 times longer than it should have, I intentionally blasted a frozen stack tryin to rip the plow off, and did.... I left it there for days hoping someone would steal it so i could cash in insurance and get a blizzard.... no one took it i was amazed! it was at a church though haha...

Gotta give the SnoWay credit, they are tougher than they look I put that poor thing through hell and it itself held up great! Pretty certain if I had made the truck mount any stronger I would have damaged the truck frame. 3rd gear high range, over 900 lb/ft of torque at rear wheels, 9k lbs and 39.5" Swampers, it puts a plow in hell just thinkin bout it haha


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

bltp203;765945 said:


> Pitrack.........do you have any problems with your V sitting level. I am looking at a V but was told it will not sit level if that pushbeam is over 16 inches. I am currently at 16.5 inches


Sorry I haven't responded. So far I have been okay, I am not sure on the exact height of my mount. As you can see in the pics my mount hangs pretty low so I am okay for now. I am actually raising it an inch in front and putting on 37's, gonna have to tweak her a bit more so it works.


----------

